# Using a diesel to tow horse trailer.



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay So this question just popped into my head. 

I know mostly everyone uses diesels to pull there trailer. I just got my little two horse today and do you think with the horse in the trailer the sound coming out of the exhaust pipe might scare them? I'm sure it could but what are your opinions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I drive a Dodge 2500, Cummins Turbo Diesel and they never even notice. Before that I had a Ford F250, Super Duty Turbo Diesel, and it was a lot noisier than the new Dodge. They never cared. And besides, they just need to get used to it. It's what you have so they can deal with it.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

We use a 2500 cummins to pull the trailer too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

They aren't that loud. I was actually really impressed with how much quieter my Dodge is than my Ford is. We still have it and use it for hauling feed and stuff so the new truck won't get beat all to ......


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

My boyfriend put a 5 inch MBRP straight pipe exhaust on it so it's a wee bit louder but I'm sure once they're in it they ain't even gonna care
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

We have a Dodge 3500...with large loud exhaust(boys will be boys) and it has never bothered our horses...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

You know mostly everyone ? Did you take a survey or just pull that doozie out of thin air ?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If it's loud, they will get used to it. Don't mollycoddle them, expose them to loud noises, the more the better.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Joe no one asked for your snarky remarks. If you don't have anything nice to say or just like being a smart you know what then go do it somewheres else, not here. 
And if you want your snarky unnecessary question answered then yes the majority of people _around here_ do use diesels to pull horse trailers. 

I figured they would get use to it. I don't think he should have a problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

7.3 liter ford F350 dually 4x4 owner here. No issues that I can tell. As a matter of fact, I think my horses prefer this truck over the F250.

The F250 was a manual, the 350 is an auto. Much smoother starting and stopping on the auto.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Most people around here use diesels and I've never heard anyone laugh at or complain about their horses spooking due to the noise.

Joe, we know you like 1/2 ton gas motors and that's OK, I don't agree with you but it's your choice. What you don't need to do is make snide remarks when people ask about diesels or what what size pickup to buy when suggestions are anything other then a 1/2 ton.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

My uncle uses a 4500 dodge, not sure of the model though. That thing is LOUD and it's never frightened any of our horses. If you want to, start it up around them a few times to get them used to the noise if it freaks them out.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

nothing wrong with diesels, Big diesels are great, Id like to have one. They are way more efficient than gas engines. Id like to see more light and medium duty diesels available. 
I do take exception to the people that seem to think they know better than the engineers that actually design and build trucks and seem to think the only possible way to pull a horse trailer is with a large diesel. People ask questions about pulling a simple little bumper pull back and forth to the park and posters on here tell them that doing that with anything smaller than a Mac truck is a mortal sin. Companies like Ford put alot of research and testing into vehicle design and I tend to put more credence into their recommendations than what Billybob down the road says. People that post truck questions i tend to tell to read the owners manual or look up the specs and follow the manufacturers recommendation.
I also take exception to totally bogus false statements pulled out of thin air. 
Those that make outlandish unsubstantiated claims shouldnt be upset when someone points them out. 
Yep diesels are great, they make good tow engines, but lots and lots of people tow with gas engines in 1/2 and 3/4 ton vehicles everyday so "Everyone" doesnt tow with a diesel.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a GMC Sierra and my horse whose scared of life itself doesn't care. I drive right past his turnout in it whenever the roads are too icky for me to use a non 4wheel drive vehicle and his only response is to start running around like an idiot because he's soooooo happy I came to see him. 

I suppose it could be scary for a horse that's never heard a diesel engine but honestly..... the tractor at the barn is a heckuva lot louder and he hears that all the time, same with the 4wheeler.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> nothing wrong with diesels, Big diesels are great, Id like to have one. They are way more efficient than gas engines. Id like to see more light and medium duty diesels available.
> I do take exception to the people that seem to think they know better than the engineers that actually design and build trucks and seem to think the only possible way to pull a horse trailer is with a large diesel. People ask questions about pulling a simple little bumper pull back and forth to the park and posters on here tell them that doing that with anything smaller than a Mac truck is a mortal sin. Companies like Ford put alot of research and testing into vehicle design and I tend to put more credence into their recommendations than what Billybob down the road says. People that post truck questions i tend to tell to read the owners manual or look up the specs and follow the manufacturers recommendation.
> I also take exception to totally bogus false statements pulled out of thin air.
> Those that make outlandish unsubstantiated claims shouldnt be upset when someone points them out.
> Yep diesels are great, they make good tow engines, but lots and lots of people tow with gas engines in 1/2 and 3/4 ton vehicles everyday so "Everyone" doesnt tow with a diesel.


I don't get where I acted like I know everything? If anyone is that's you. And it's funny how your getting all worked up over a simple question I asked that has no harm intended. It was just how I worded the question but yes the majority of people do tow with a diesal. No reason to come on here and try to act like your gods gift to trucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

and try to tell ME about them when I drive them. If you like towing with a gas half ton or whatever, congrats! Go for it. But is there really any point to come on here and post snide remarks just because I wrote "I know mostly everyone tows with a diesal." are you jealous? Or...What? Funny how your the only one taking those few words out of proportion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I pull my horse trailer with a honda accord.. I busted out the back window and ran the gooseneck in there.. so far the trunk hasnt come off and it pulls fine.. and it has a rice rocket exhaust and it scares my neighbors due to its blinding speed.. but not the horses:lol::lol:


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

gingerscout said:


> I pull my horse trailer with a honda accord.. I busted out the back window and ran the gooseneck in there.. so far the trunk hasnt come off and it pulls fine.. and it has a rice rocket exhaust and it scares my neighbors due to its blinding speed.. but not the horses:lol::lol:


well 1 person has a sense of humor I guess..lol :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got a gas & a diesel (both fords), an '04 f350 7.3 and a '92 f250 w/a 460 engine. Both do a great job. I will say though that the old gas pickup is much easier on repair/maintenance costs and gets a fuzz better mpg. 

I've not had any issue with the horses and reactions to either....both are pretty loud.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Ram diesels along with most other ones are not to loud. And if so i dont think its loud enough to scare a jumpy horse.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

gingerscout said:


> I pull my horse trailer with a honda accord.. I busted out the back window and ran the gooseneck in there.. so far the trunk hasnt come off and it pulls fine.. and it has a rice rocket exhaust and it scares my neighbors due to its blinding speed.. but not the horses:lol::lol:


I thought you were serious and then I reached the rocket exhaust part...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Owning both a gas and diesel at the present time, I can tell you the gas engine is much less expensive to maintain. The 1 ton diesel takes three times the oil for an oil change, more transmission fluid, more cooling...etc.

Because of this, it can be worked harder, and longer, without over heating.

I agree to a point with Joe, a half ton, especially a newer one, can tow a trailer but they do it under more strain than a larger vehicle.

I don't think the "pucker factor" is the same, and a somewhat larger truck offers a more stable ride, has less sway in the corners, has larger brakes, stops better, handles better when the load shifts, and is generally more comfortable to pull with especially at highway speeds.

Some will feel safe pulling with a half ton, others won't and that's the reason I think you'll find more 3/4 and 1 tons in the parking area.

If you're going to make a pull on a hundred degree day up a steep incline the half tons are at greater risk for heat related issues when under a heavy load for a prolonged period of time. I'm of the opinion, half tons are more suited for shorter duration trips, rather than long continuous use pulling a load. 

Here in Chattanooga we have some significant hills, (not nearly like out west) and when pulling with the older 3/4 ton gas burner I always tried to plan my pull during the coolest time of the day as I can watch the temp gauge rise in warmer weather.

Face it, a super duty is called a super duty for a reason.


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol - it is the sound of the engine that calms my girl down! She stamps the floor till the engine starts - impatient to get going!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

jumanji321 said:


> I thought you were serious and then I reached the rocket exhaust part...


 what I didn't sound serious enough....lol:lol: everyone was complaining like mines better mines better.. so I thought I'd be the comic relief.. a few people thought it was funny


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with gunslinger.
I have towed with many different types gas, diesel, 1/2 ton, 3/4 ton, 1 ton, 2 ton and even tractors..lol..

Once I made the switch to diesel, I will never go back to a gas pickup. This is the way I look at it, we are a one vehicle family (except for a 379 Peterbuilt) and our one ton diesel Dodge works great for us. Even though it is one ton it doesn't have the dual rear wheels, it just has the heavy rear end in it. It has survived a life on a ranch that a 1/2 pickup couldn't, it can tow anything I ask of it. So if we decide to get a bigger trailer and more horses we have the truck for it, I wouldn't be shopping for a new truck as well. The fuel mileage, when I have 4 horses loaded up in a metal gooseneck, I still average 17 miles to the gallon! Without towing, using it to run errands, I can get between 24-28 mpg. Depending if I am taking county roads or the freeway. And thats with aggressive treaded tires. How can you argue with having all the towing ability you need and getting the fuel mileage of some cars all in one truck? 

Yes they are more expensive to buy, the fuel is a little spendier and they require more oil. But in the long run I think they are worth it. They will outlast a gas motor and they will last forever if you take care of them. 

I am going to note, both times I have been in a wreck with a horse trailer(I was NOT the driver both times) it was due to pulling too heavy of a load with a 1/2 ton pickup. So Joe I agree with you, if you tow with a 1/2 ton know your weights and what your truck is capable of towing safely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I personaly don't understand the references to 1/2 ton, 1ton etc.

We used to tow with a mercedes ML270. Never ever had an issue with it! It is no more noisy then a petrol version, would pull all day, never ever struggled even with the tight narrow steep mountain roads round us and towed a 2 horse trailer out of axle deep mud where even tractors were getting stuck.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

We tow with a dodge 2500 cummins. I drive a ranger so I don't think well get far with that one haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

Pull most of the time with my 2011 F250 Scorpion 6.7(deisel) 4x4 c/cab.
Real quiet on me and horses. 
I would imagine that "gassers" that pull horses and back fire on occasion would be good training for potential mounted shooting horses. :wink:

Rawhide


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> You know mostly everyone ? Did you take a survey or just pull that doozie out of thin air ?


 
Who put a scorpion in your boot thismorning?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

faye said:


> I personaly don't understand the references to 1/2 ton, 1ton etc.
> 
> We used to tow with a mercedes ML270. Never ever had an issue with it! It is no more noisy then a petrol version, would pull all day, never ever struggled even with the tight narrow steep mountain roads round us and towed a 2 horse trailer out of axle deep mud where even tractors were getting stuck.



Generally, the term 1/2 ton refers to how much weight can safely be placed in the bed of the truck or how much weight the rear axle can support.

This really isn't a good term for towing and the terms GVWR and GCWR are a better indicator of how much a vehicle can haul and tow.

HowStuffWorks "How Gross Combined Weight Rating (GCWR) Works" 

My F350 has a Gross Combined Weight Rating of 20,000 lbs. So, the truck weighs 9,000 roughly, and the weight of the truck plus the trailer cannot exceed 20,000 pounds. 

The Gross vehicle weight rating is the maximum the truck (or trailer) can weigh loaded and includes passengers and cargo. The GVWR for my F350 is 13,000 pounds, or, 9,000 is the weight of the truck, and loaded with cargo it can weigh 13,000.

Click on the other links on page I've listed above and you'll find more than you wanted to know on how trucks are rated.

Generally, the lighter the truck, the less it can haul or pull.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

faye said:


> I personaly don't understand the references to 1/2 ton, 1ton etc.
> 
> We used to tow with a mercedes ML270. Never ever had an issue with it! It is no more noisy then a petrol version, would pull all day, never ever struggled even with the tight narrow steep mountain roads round us and towed a 2 horse trailer out of axle deep mud where even tractors were getting stuck.


To add to what Gunslinger said. We use 1/2, 3/4 and 1 ton as generic terms because manufacturers us different systems. Ford uses F150, F250 and F350. Chevy/GMC/Dodge use 1500, 2500, 3500. Some manufacturers have changed their system over the years which adds more variations. Now toss Toyota into the mix and they call their 1/2 ton a Tundra but have nothing rated heavier at this time. Occasionally you'll see 1/4 ton and that pretty much encompasses all the small pickups (not full sized as we reckon it) in the market.


----------



## chrisnscully (Apr 19, 2010)

In English - a half ton is like a Ford Escort van, a ton is like a Disco. Anything of 9,000 lbs (4 tons) is a lorry!

We have Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW) and Gross Train Weight (GTW)


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Interesting, I've heard the term Lorry for years but assumed they were delivery truck sized, not pickup sized. Guess a whole bunch of us are Lorry drivers then!

Maybe I shouldn't be so surprised. My last company hired some Scots and Irish for a new facility in Ireland. They were brought to the US for training and we were discussing cars. I thought they were going to have a heart attack after telling them I had a 7.3L motor under the hood.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Darrin a lorry is truck sized, in the UK anything weighing over 3.5tons fully laden is concidered a HGV. Cars/4x4's are not allowed to tow anything over 3.5 tonnes or its GTW which ever is less.

7.3L is unheard of over here! totaly unnessecary as well. We have far more efficient engines and better petrol (also a lot more expensive) so we have no need. your average car is between 1.5l and 2.5l. Tow cars/4x4's tend to be between 2.5 and 4L (very very rare to get a 4L). Anything bigger tends to be of the supercar variety.

I know that you do get 18 ton lorries that have 6litre engines, my 7.5ton lorry has a 2.5l engine (seriously efficient).


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

7.3 liter Ford F250 Powerstroke here and the horses never seem to mind!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Different countries, different experiences. Over here most would laugh at someone trying to tow with that small of a motor. But then our terrain and distances traveled are much different too. Just did a quick look and Wales is ~7,700 square miles While Oregon is 97,000 square miles with quite a few mountain ranges to traverse. 

It's go with a big motor or spend quite a while trying to pull your horses over hills and mountains.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Darrin said:


> Different countries, different experiences. Over here most would laugh at someone trying to tow with that small of a motor. But then our terrain and distances traveled are much different too. Just did a quick look and Wales is ~7,700 square miles While Oregon is 97,000 square miles with quite a few mountain ranges to traverse.
> 
> It's go with a big motor or spend quite a while trying to pull your horses over hills and mountains.


 but Iz swear my Honda does it just fine... It really does... and I can beat anyone in a drag race doing it:wink::lol:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

See our smaller engines are quite capable of towing up the side of mountains at a fair old rate. Mum's car easily hits 70mph on the motorways with the trailer and up hills no problem, round here the mountain roads are tiny and narrow so you can't do much speed on them but they can be quite long. BTW wales is pretty much a huge mountain range!

the distances you travel in a day are no further then we can. I've done north wales to east of england showground. 7hrs 1 stop along the way to check the horses. We also travel into Europe, and it is the same there. you just do not need 7.3l to tow a trailer! totaly unnesscary if you have a half decently efficient engine.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, but we have the EPA....which keeps messing around with the fuel mixtures.....


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I kind of wish VW would put out a diesel 1 ton. I would definitely take a long look at it. Sorry but my duramax pulls and handles like a dream but there have been way too many issues even early on with it. GM is greedy.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

faye said:


> See our smaller engines are quite capable of towing up the side of mountains at a fair old rate. Mum's car easily hits 70mph on the motorways with the trailer and up hills no problem, round here the mountain roads are tiny and narrow so you can't do much speed on them but they can be quite long. BTW wales is pretty much a huge mountain range!
> 
> the distances you travel in a day are no further then we can. I've done north wales to east of england showground. 7hrs 1 stop along the way to check the horses. We also travel into Europe, and it is the same there. you just do not need 7.3l to tow a trailer! totaly unnesscary if you have a half decently efficient engine.


I agree, I don't need a 7.3L engine but I certainly enjoy it! The smallest motor I've towed any weight with was a 5.7L, towed small trailers with much smaller motors. But engine size is only part of the package, I could put a 2L engine in my pickup, change gearing and still tow my horse trailer safely. It will take me longer to get to my destination but I will get there.

You keep bringing up effeciency. As Gunslinger says, we have the EPA and what he didn't mention was the NTSB. Quite frankly, european cars wouldn't be legal to drive in the US due to not meeting our air quality restrictions (EPA) or our saftey standards (NTSB). Both standards quite literally suck effeciency right out of a vehicle. The Mercedes, BMW's, Volvo's, etc that are sold in the US are different then those sold in Europe.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> nothing wrong with diesels, Big diesels are great, Id like to have one. They are way more efficient than gas engines. Id like to see more light and medium duty diesels available.
> I do take exception to the people that seem to think they know better than the engineers that actually design and build trucks and seem to think the only possible way to pull a horse trailer is with a large diesel. People ask questions about pulling a simple little bumper pull back and forth to the park and posters on here tell them that doing that with anything smaller than a Mac truck is a mortal sin. Companies like Ford put alot of research and testing into vehicle design and I tend to put more credence into their recommendations than what Billybob down the road says. People that post truck questions i tend to tell to read the owners manual or look up the specs and follow the manufacturers recommendation.
> I also take exception to totally bogus false statements pulled out of thin air.
> Those that make outlandish unsubstantiated claims shouldnt be upset when someone points them out.
> Yep diesels are great, they make good tow engines, but lots and lots of people tow with gas engines in 1/2 and 3/4 ton vehicles everyday so "Everyone" doesnt tow with a diesel.


Not only that, but a lot of the same ignorant people completely freak out when someone tows a Brenderup or similar european horse trailer with a light SUV or large car. That's what Europeans do all the time and it works just fine.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

The horses get used to *everything you constantly expost them to.* Speaking of diesels, it's relatively new to pull with them. In 1993 I was pulling a 4-horse steel stock trailer with my 1984 Full Ton, Dodge Crew Cab truck. I only hauled about a dozen times/year--drove it regularly on the street--but my engine (which had already blown through the original alternater and regulater) was dying at 142,000 miles. DH and I were desperate. We knew that we couldn't afford a 2-ton model or a semi, yet I knew people who were pulling trailers with those. Dodge had just contracted with Cummins, known for diesel train engines, to produce a smaller truck engine. I still own and use my 1993 3/4-ton Dodge Cummins Club Cab, which has about 113,000 miles on it, but my 2007 Full Ton doolie 4x4 Dodge Cummins pulls my trailer bc it's more powerful, and your truck needs to have more power than you need. You don't HAVE to haul with a diesel. I'm sure a 2-horse aluminum with average weight horses (1,100 pounds) could be pulled with a full ton pickup just fine.
Just some food for thought. =D


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Lots of advise much of it based on our own experiences.

Maybe you should determine how much you want to spend and then see what kind of vehicles are for sale in your price range.

I bought my F-350 off craigslist.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Hehe too bad this topic has gone a wee bit off topic but I love reading everyone's replies! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Sorry, I had to go back and read the first post again.....

Guess we are a bit off topic.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I am, sorry.


----------



## joachim (Sep 3, 2007)

Morning everybody,

we do use Ford Explorers to pull a 4.500lbs horse trailer:

-a 2007 4.0 Eddie Bauer A/T 4WD with ex works tow pack (3.73 axle)

and 

-a 2002 4.0 XLS M/T RWD with ex works tow pack (3.37 axle).


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the only big draw back to a diesel is they are a big pain to cold start them in the winter with out a engine block heater. But other than that there great truck for heavy things.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, I suspect that's a lot more of a problem in Vermont than it is here in Dixie.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Yah its nice and cold in VT.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I've never had trouble starting mine in the cold so long as all my glow plugs are working. The real trouble is that it takes 20 minutes of freezing my butt off before the cab really starts to warm up.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

If I forgot to plug it in I will glow, turn the key off count to ten, then glow again then crank it. 

But like Darrin said, it takes forever to warm up!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Around here, diesels have to be plugged in, otherwise, good luck getting to work on time. By the way, seat heat rules!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Around here, diesels have to be plugged in, otherwise, good luck getting to work on time. By the way, seat heat rules!


Oh yes! My uncles used to have a logging outfit up in Lillooet BC, I remember them leaving the logging trucks and equipment running through the night!


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

Dodge 2500 Turbo Cummins here too. I switched from a dodge 1500 5.7L V8, and our boys didn't even notice! As a matter of fact, I didn't even get a "hey, nice truck!" from either one of 'em! You'd think they'd atleast notice the shiny new, bigger truck pullin' em! But nooooo....... they're all right. Don't coddle 'em, they'll handle it just fine!


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> nothing wrong with diesels, Big diesels are great, Id like to have one. They are way more efficient than gas engines. Id like to see more light and medium duty diesels available.
> Yep diesels are great, they make good tow engines, but lots and lots of people tow with gas engines in 1/2 and 3/4 ton vehicles everyday so "Everyone" doesnt tow with a diesel.


The manufacturers make them basic for general everyday usage, general longevity, and average output.
Theres a reason for aftermarket parts to hotrod any engine, be it gas or diesel.
My stock F350 put out 450hp/490lb torque. I put an exhaust, powerpack, and a few other things to hop up the power to 950/1050.
It now pulls 10 tons like it isnt even there, i can blow the doors off most anything on the uphill between Black Canyon City and Flagstaff, loaded or not.
Gas motors get it done. Diesels do it on steroids, and are SO much more fun to drive.
Besides, YOU have sparkplugs to deal with. I change the air filter and fuel filter, and i'm about done, and my fuel filter sits up on top of my motor! Easy cheesy!
Diesels are just getting broke in at 200K miles....gas engines are usually dead by then, replaced or rebuilt.
It costs $1000-1500 for a gas crate motor, installed.
A diesel will run $4000-5000.
You'll go through 3 or 4 motors before i go through one.
I'm still ahead financially.
Diesels are lower maintenance than gas engines. 
Things that go wrong on a diesel cost more to fix though.
By all means, go with what you like and what works best for you.
Oh, i can run vegetable oil or used motor oil through my motor and it wont miss a beat.
Whatcha gonna do when gas hits $5 a gallon?
I'll be visiting the local restaurants for free fuel!
Woohoo!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I traded my horse trailer for stickers so my honda can goes 100 bajillion milees an hour:lol:


----------



## diesel63 (Feb 24, 2012)

You should be okay with a diesel,I towed with one in england it was great,a good way to get your horses used to the noise is to run the engine in the yard while your doing something to your horses that they enjoy ,grooming,feeding ,massage .they will soon associate the noise with a good experience,good luck keep us posted.


----------



## her horses (Apr 24, 2012)

azwantapaint said:


> The manufacturers make them basic for general everyday usage, general longevity, and average output.
> Theres a reason for aftermarket parts to hotrod any engine, be it gas or diesel.
> My stock F350 put out 450hp/490lb torque. I put an exhaust, powerpack, and a few other things to hop up the power to 950/1050.
> It now pulls 10 tons like it isnt even there, i can blow the doors off most anything on the uphill between Black Canyon City and Flagstaff, loaded or not.
> ...


 


Sir I like your post but take exception to one thing. Your hp/torque numbers. The newest diesels out "2012" are the most powerful produced to date. Out of the big 3 the most hp it produced was 395hp/700ft lbs of torque. People buy diesels for the tq. Thats why they pull so much better. The truck I pull with came stock 365/650 See the differance between the numbers.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, the hp numbers seem a bit high to me too. My 99 ford f-350 with 7.3l is rated at 235hp and 500 ft lbs of torque.

It pulls far better than my f-250 gas burner.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Gah, pulling from memory but my '96 is 200hp, 425 ftlbs so yeah those numbers are off. HP and torque numbers close to each other are what you'll get from most gas motors that have been built.


----------

